# Bored Thread



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is a thread for all of you that are bored and just want to post something.
You don't have to answer someone or anything.

just a place to put down words when you .... drank too much coffee at work and it is a S-L-O-W day

yup  That's me today


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 4, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> drank too much coffee at work



That's me every day.



Lin19687 said:


> and it is a S-L-O-W day



That's me today, but I can see the wave coming...


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2019)

I got 27 minutes left..................................


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2019)

My back is out - since yesterday. I can’t do much of anything and I am so bored. Hubby and I decided to rewatch all of Game of Thrones before the new season starts. At least we know we can get through it all in time. But I’m not used to so...much...TV.


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

Oooohhhh I have permission to ramble! @Lin19687 you realize this may cut back on some of my PM's right?

Let's see... work is slow today. My "China kids" have all gone home so after a week and a half of constantly having a sidekick I'm a bit lonely and underworked. I have a bunch of new lip balm flavors to try out, but I'm overwhelmed by where to start. I was trying to get The Diva to pick one she'd like to try to give me a starting point but she wants them all. This morning the second oldest boy was looking for lip balm and hubby told him "there's a huge bucket downstairs. help yourself" but the teen said "but they taste good and I want to eat them, but no one really wants to eat chapstick" which then opened up a whole discussion about them being "lip balms" and not "chapstick". [breath] So now I have this evil plan to serve lip balm for dinner tonight... just kidding. Well, I mean it would be funny but I'm not actually going to do it. So I'm thinking I might start with Chocolate Mint lip balm because I'm also making a fudge brownie scented sugar scrub so that would be a nice upsell to pair them together. Anyways... squirrel.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 5, 2019)

@amd  you never PM me, you liar lol

That double scent would sell Fab !!

I had a pt on the phone and in the background was a noise that sounded like grinding coffee beans.... YUMMM!!!
  turned out it was the Fire dept testing the fire alarms.

Do you think that I have coffee on my brain?  I already had 2 cups so I should not have anymore !


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm on my second cup of coffee now. I'm almost out so I might need to go buy more during lunchtime. Trouble is I'd really like to skip lunch so I can bail out of work earlier. That soap isn't going to make itself.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 5, 2019)

Slow, slow day here... and nothing much to do. I could be at home making stuff! I've already designed two labels for upcoming products and now I have no idea what to do to make the day go faster. Blech!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 5, 2019)

I brought my sopa recipes to work so I can 'ponder' over them like I do at home.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

I am losing my sh** cuz I am so bored. plus my extra money dried up so I shouldn't use up all my oils yet.  I need to find another PT job--one that I am not standing for. my goal is to sell soap--not big time though.  and I was going to start making some bath bombs etc until I found out that is considered cosmetical.  On the upside I just finished the puzzle I started this winter.  I pulled a piece out of the dogs mouth one day--so I was wondering how many pieces I would be missing.  YAY they were all there and only the one was chewed on but it was still in kinda good shape


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

@Marilyn Norgart why would bath bombs being cosmetic stop you from selling? Just make sure ingredients are labeled in the correct order with INCI names and other labeling requirements. While you don't have to label soap, there are rules for if you do that you still have to follow. Once you learn the rules, labeling really isn't that difficult. (unless you're like me who periodically forgets the rules and has to do a refresher every six months... but I still do it)

@Lin19687 I'm sure you're mistaken...


----------



## Misschief (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, it picked up for a bit. I've input 3 orders. Now, it's quiet again which isn't too bad a thing as it's almost lunch time. I might just take a relaxed lunch break, read a little longer. 

The book is kind of boring, though. It's one my husband recommended (Never Enough by Judith Grisel); I'm finding it a grind but I'm persevering. He thought it was excellent; we obviously do not have the same taste in books.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

amd said:


> @Marilyn Norgart why would bath bombs being cosmetic stop you from selling? Just make sure ingredients are labeled in the correct order with INCI names and other labeling requirements. While you don't have to label soap, there are rules for if you do that you still have to follow. Once you learn the rules, labeling really isn't that difficult. (unless you're like me who periodically forgets the rules and has to do a refresher every six months... but I still do it)
> 
> @Lin19687 I'm sure you're mistaken...



its more because of the licensing--I was told you needed a license to sell cosmetics. and I have been thinking that solid bath bubbles would have the same requirements as soap? I am not ready to sell bath bombs at this point but was thinking in the future. I should say I want to sell as a hobbyist also


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 5, 2019)

My willpower broke and I went to lunch with some coworkers. Picked up some coffee on the way back. But now I'm stuck at the office until 5:30. Over 3 hours to go. I'm never going to make it...


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> its more because of the licensing--I was told you needed a license to sell cosmetics. and I have been thinking that solid bath bubbles would have the same requirements as soap? I am not ready to sell bath bombs at this point but was thinking in the future. I should say I want to sell as a hobbyist also


I don't believe you need a special license to sell in MN. I know I checked before I started doing shows in MN (I live 45 minutes from the border) and all I needed to do was make sure I reported sales correctly for taxes. (Which, btw, is $300 sales or if you sell for 3 more in days in the state.) Solid bath bubbles - I assume you mean like the Lush type bubble bars? - are also cosmetic. Soap is the only thing that is soap. Everything else - lotions, lip balms, bath scrubs etc - is cosmetic.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

so you don't need a license for BB and solid bubble bars then--you just need to make sure its labeled right?  I am assuming the sales would be for a year?  my tax lady gave me numbers to call for the state so I need to call them also.  I am donating a basket of soap to a charity and would like to include some solid bath bars.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 5, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> My willpower broke and I went to lunch with some coworkers. Picked up some coffee on the way back. But now I'm stuck at the office until 5:30. Over 3 hours to go. I'm never going to make it...




Just made another cup at 3:48, I leave at 4:30 

ALSO ON THE BB stuff..  I have a huge pail of citric acid because I was going to do BB's but the market is so over saturated that I just don't   Now I have no idea what to do with it all !


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Just made another cup at 3:48, I leave at 4:30



I say that's about perfect timing. You finish your cup and, "well, time to go home!"


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 5, 2019)

@Nate5700  yes, hoping to get a few things done when I get home


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 5, 2019)

OMG it may just snow here later !

Darn it @amd  !!  It is all your fault... wait I am blaming @Marilyn Norgart  you are west of me too !

bwhahahah


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

how the heck can you all drink coffee so late in the day haha--if I drink any past 8am I am up all night.  I know my parents used to drink and then go to bed


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> OMG it may just snow here later !
> 
> Darn it @amd  !!  It is all your fault... wait I am blaming @Marilyn Norgart  you are west of me too !
> 
> bwhahahah



I would never send it on its way to you--oh wait, yeah I would haha.  we had some yesterday but its too warm here now, not by much


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 5, 2019)

@Lin19687 soapy things or just regular things?

I need to clean up my kitchen a bit, then I'll mess it up again making more soap. I'm going to reattempt my shave soap. It may totally fail again, I hate to waste ingredients but I have to remind myself of the entertainment value. I'd spend about the same or more money going to a movie.

@Marilyn Norgart I can drink coffee until about 6 PM and still go to bed. I don't really get wired from coffee, I'm coffee-dependent now. I'm drowsy and headachey without it, I basically need a coffee IV to get me going in the morning.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 5, 2019)

The caffine in coffee helps with headaches, right now I have one lol and the afternooon is going toooo slow

I need to do cleaning of the house.
DD has a "gaming competition" on the computer this weekend and will be using my Computer. I have a 'gaming' Puter only because I wanted a faster processor and space


----------



## craftymama (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone, it must be a day for headaches cause i have one too,  and
Marilyn Norgart  i am the same way but if i have a cup in the afternoon, but most days i have it any way...lol


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

We have pushing 60 degs and sunshine so it's not coming from me!

@Marilyn Norgart I'm going to agree with Lin - the market is super saturated. I used to be able to sell out of bubble scoops as soon as I could get them made, but that was when they were hard to find and expensive. Now you can buy a big bag of bath bombs (not the same thing I know, but people don't really care) at WalMart for 5-8 bucks, and I can't sell a bubble scoop to save my life. Thank goodness my nieces still love them and my sisters are willing to pay me a bit more than they cost to make so my ingredients aren't going to waste. Sorry I sound completely negative, but if you don't already have a following for them, it's going to be a difficult market to break into. It seems like handcrafters who are still selling well are doing more gimmiky shaped bombs - unicorn shapes, popular themes (like Game of Thrones), it seems like succulents are really popular so I've been seeing a lot of succulent shaped bombs... stuff like that. Generic round bombs, not so much.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

amd said:


> Sorry I sound completely negative, but if you don't already have a following for them, it's going to be a difficult market to break into.



its not negative if its facts!! thanks


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> its more because of the licensing--I was told you needed a license to sell cosmetics. o


I don't see that a state requirement in Minnesota.  Is it a requirement in your local municipality?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

earlene said:


> I don't see that a state requirement in Minnesota. Is it a requirement in your local municipality?



it wasn't the gov that told me that. so maybe I misunderstood--I thought I was told you needed a license for cosmetic and a different one for medicinal.  this stuff confuses me so I need to check it out more--sounds like I need different labels though--good to know.  I appreciate your guys help


----------



## Misschief (Apr 5, 2019)

Is it 4:30 yet? LeSigh


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> it wasn't the gov that told me that. so maybe I misunderstood--I thought I was told you needed a license for cosmetic and a different one for medicinal. this stuff confuses me so I need to check it out more--sounds like I need different labels though--good to know. I appreciate your guys help


Are you maybe confusing "license" for "regulations"? Sometimes it does matter depending on the state - I think Florida is highly regulated so there you do need a license. In general, in the US, you don't need special licensing to sell soap or cosmetics, just be aware of what cosmetic claims and medical claims are, and what you can claim for soap (it cleans. period. that's all you can claim) and don't mix the two. If you claim a product is medicinal, then you do cross the boundary that requires testing and regulation to support those claims. Yep, there's a lot of people doing it illegally, and when I win the lottery I'm going to donate my time to start busting those people. (Not really, I'll be in Jamaica with my toes in the sand and a drink in my hand...)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 5, 2019)

amd said:


> (Not really, I'll be in Jamaica with my toes in the sand and a drink in my hand...)



better start buying those tickets!!
and thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 5, 2019)

I got off early, did some necessary grocery shopping and now home enjoying a glass of wine..... or two. John and I have been having a good discussion about markets and marketing. It's nice to have him on board (finally) with what I'm trying to do. He even told me to buy something! (Tins for shave soap)


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 6, 2019)

I did some scribbling for tax crap, CSV some bank and other items (and had an hr of goofing around trying to fit it) then googled some stuff.
Now I came here and need to get off or I will get nothing done


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I did some scribbling for tax crap, CSV some bank and other items (and had an hr of goofing around trying to fit it) then googled some stuff.
> Now I came here and need to get off or I will get nothing done



I hear ya about not getting anything done!!!  I have been working on labels this morning and doing some research, at least while my needy dog isn't shoving her way into the puter try to get attn.  time to wash outside windows


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'M STILL SITTING HERE !!!!
ok I am now gong outside because someone is buying my Hens and equipment so I have to get it ready for tomorrow morning.  now I have to go outside, but it's super nice out and 62F


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 6, 2019)

Rain day.
For the next four days.
I could clear my curing racks and box soap. Not inspired.
Too wet to go out in the gardens. Too late to prune apple trees.

At least I'm retired so I'm not sitting in a RV or motel room waiting for it to dry out.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> buying my Hens



oh bummer--you are selling your hens!!!  I miss my poultry the most.  at least a friend gives me fresh eggs


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes, sadly I went back to FT working so I feel terrible that they can't free range in the front big yard all day 
Plus I have a Poopy neighbor and his dog, actually he is worse
Plus with me moving  I thought this would be best for them.
They are going to someone that has 2 hens and a big coop/shed, plus a duck 
They are making out great in this deal


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 6, 2019)

I noticed at some point it started saying "Well-Known Member" underneath my lack of avatar. I've been here like a week. I guess I've rambled on in enough posts now that I'm "Well-Known".

That is all.


----------



## Dawni (Apr 7, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> Rain day.
> For the next four days.
> I could clear my curing racks and box soap. Not inspired.
> Too wet to go out in the gardens. Too late to prune apple trees.
> ...


Send some rain here. We're experiencing a drought apparently. And it's hella hot! Like.. Ugh.. Can't go outside in bare feet. Dustin made the mistake and came running back in hollering "outsh outsh" lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Send some rain here. We're experiencing a drought apparently. And it's hella hot! Like.. Ugh.. Can't go outside in bare feet. Dustin made the mistake and came running back in hollering "outsh outsh" lol



oh poor boy!! we are in the middle of our first thunder and lightning storm--I love it!!


----------



## Dawni (Apr 7, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh poor boy!! we are in the middle of our first thunder and lightning storm--I love it!!


I love looking at lightning too!


----------



## earlene (Apr 7, 2019)

I could never be bored in a thunder storm, a lighting storm, especially when both are present.  Lightening makes me smile and thunder makes me laugh.  I adore a good thunder storm!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 7, 2019)

earlene said:


> I could never be bored in a thunder storm, a lighting storm, especially when both are present.  Lightening makes me smile and thunder makes me laugh.  I adore a good thunder storm!



me too!!! the louder the better!! and since I am renting I no longer have the dread of damage--makes it even more enjoyable


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gah, I HATE renting, LL doesn't care.  But yes the fact that I don't have to fix anything is good.  Course my guy doesn't care so I told him not to fix anything till I move.  He raised the rent so I made him fix a bunch of little things though


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 7, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Gah, I HATE renting, LL doesn't care.  But yes the fact that I don't have to fix anything is good.  Course my guy doesn't care so I told him not to fix anything till I move.  He raised the rent so I made him fix a bunch of little things though



hahahahaha, same here!! the rent was raised and I am getting things fixed, or trying to.  I know I could get a house way cheaper than I am paying here but I don't know if I want the hassle anymore.  but it does suck to have to watch everything I do. especially if I want someone to visit for longer than they say without worrying I will get kicked out


----------



## Misschief (Apr 7, 2019)

We rent, as well. We're in a 4-plex (4 suites in the building). Our landlord lives elsewhere but is often here, puttering around in the yard. We're pretty lucky, really. He'll fix things but he encourages all of us to fix our own issues then give him the receipt. If it's too much for us to fix (i.e. water heater and/or other appliances), he deals with it. And our rent is cheap... as in I doubt we'll be moving any time soon.

Rent in this city is high; a 2 bedroom apartment goes for $1200-$1500 per month. Or higher. We're paying $800 and we have a back yard as well as garden space if we want it. The LL has an empty lot next to the house, which is nice... no neighbours right next door.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 8, 2019)

Y'all are making me laugh with your coffee, weather, and "bored" stories!  

I guess my story is more sad than cute, funny, or bored as I've been melancholy lately thinking about my friend. 
I miss her so dearly some days it's an actual pain in my heart. 
For the first 20 years of our lives (once we met at age 5) we were basically inseparable.  For the next 10 we grew apart somewhat due to life taking over - marriage, kids, life in general - and only saw each other a few times every few months. Then she moved out of state for the next 10 years and it was email and facebook mainly. After that she returned home to face breast cancer, and for the last year since she's been gone I just feel lost. My best friend of 45 years, is now just, gone. I mean, yes I have treasured memories that nothing will replace, and I know she is out of pain and in a "better place" I know all that. I just miss her. (I do still write her letters, think about her and yes, I still talk to her, but it is just not the same)  

Traveling was always both of our "bucket list" dreams, and now I'm able to travel the world due to the career path I have chosen, and yet she is not with me. 
Sometimes the reality of that is so keen it will quite literally take my breath away and cause a physical pain. 
Anyway, probably not the purpose of this thread, but I needed to get it out, as today for whatever reason, (maybe she's thinking of me here in Singapore, IDK) I am acutely aware of the loss.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 8, 2019)

I know how you fee @jcandleattic  My Brother died at age 49 in 2010, I still talk to him out loud.  I believe in Spirits.  The pain can be real and stop you in your tracks some days.  It took me 3 years to not hurt.

This post is for anything you want to post.  Maybe we should start a Helping thread because sometimes you just want to let it out and others want to help with their wisdom that has helped them ?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 8, 2019)

@jcandleattic - I'm so sorry.  I hope it gets a little less painful with time.  I think it's wonderful that you still write her and have such fond memories.  I lost a very dear cousin/friend 20 years ago and still think about her.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 8, 2019)

My father passed 2 and a half years ago at age 61, which was the first "major" loss I've had in my life. I've lost grandparents and more distant relatives but losing Dad was just different. He was a father of course, a disciplinarian when I was young but as I got older he became a dear friend as well. He's someone I think about every day so I think I can relate at least a little to @jcandleattic. Maybe it's cliched and corny but it was a time when I realized how important my religious faith was to me. At least the way I believe, death is not the worst thing that can happen to a person, it is a transition and one we all must experience eventually. Realizing that soothes the pain.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 8, 2019)

I just want to see what happens if I insert an emoji from my phone and then view the post on the desktop. Will it recognize it?

Edit: Doesn't look like it did. Oh well. SCIENCE!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ugh, tell me about it !  I send emoji to DD but her phone is a bit older and doesn't have them so she gets a blank spot.
Too bad, they are cute new ones now !


----------



## amd (Apr 8, 2019)

Slow day at work, so I decided to pop online and check out the brewery list for the beer festival we are going to this coming weekend. OMG. I may need all of next week to recover... Of course I can't just read the list, I have to fall down the rabbit hole of checking out each brewery and looking for the beer descriptions. Now all I need is a map and I'll have our beer tasting planned out.


----------



## Dawni (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm hungry.....


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 8, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I know how you fee @jcandleattic  My Brother died at age 49 in 2010, I still talk to him out loud.  I believe in Spirits.  The pain can be real and stop you in your tracks some days.  It took me 3 years to not hurt.





shunt2011 said:


> @jcandleattic - I'm so sorry.  I hope it gets a little less painful with time.  I think it's wonderful that you still write her and have such fond memories.  I lost a very dear cousin/friend 20 years ago and still think about her.


I am certainly not new to loss. My brother passed of malignant melanoma 16 years ago and it's still hard on all of us. I've had close cousins pass do to various things, and other friends, but with Sal, it's just different. We were closer than friends, and in a way even closer than sisters. I still call her family quite often, call her mom "mom" when I am talking to her or referring to her. And the loss just hit me very hard yesterday out of the blue. I get that way with my brother and cousins sometimes too, but never as gut wrenching as yesterday was. I think it's all due to lack of sleep, jet lag, and the fact we always talked about traveling the world together when we finally became "grown-ups" LOL (even right before she passed we had a long conversation about how we still didn't feel "grown-up")

Thank you everyone for your kind words of comfort. I appreciate the thoughtfulness and intent behind them.


----------



## Dawni (Apr 8, 2019)

**hugs** @jcandleattic.. Somehow I didn't back read before I posted a seemingly indifferent line.

Coming from someone who hasn't (yet) dealt with a blow as big as yours or the others, I can't say I know what it feels like but I'll just send out good vibes to ya.

Hopefully you get em intact since you're much closer now that it's only a small part of a sea separating us and not a whole ocean lols


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 8, 2019)

Dawni said:


> **hugs** @jcandleattic.. Somehow I didn't back read before I posted a seemingly indifferent line.


No worries at all!! This is one of those evolving threads, and when the subject changes, we all just goes with the flow!! 

Thank you. 


Dawni said:


> Hopefully you get em intact since you're much closer now that it's only a small part of a sea separating us and not a whole ocean lols


For a few days anyway. I'll be going back home on the 11th. I have enjoyed my time here in Singapore immensely though. Such a beautiful island! So clean and friendly.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 9, 2019)

I need an avatar for the forum. I could use a picture of my soap but it's not super-pretty like some of you guys's stuff. I must contemplate.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Nate5700 be original and do something that expresses YOU, not your pic, not soap.

Take mine
This is me, the black cat, usually behind someone else.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 9, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @Nate5700 be original and do something that expresses YOU, not your pic, not soap.
> 
> Take mine
> This is me, the black cat, usually behind someone else.



oh my eyes--I thought it was a cat in front of a black cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 9, 2019)

We'll try this one. It shows too much hair but I couldn't find a balder one in the generator I used.


----------



## amd (Apr 9, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> This is me, the black cat, usually behind someone else.



I do believe that I'm the tiger cat in your picture @Lin19687 . You said so!

My forecast has 22 inches of snow coming my way Wednesday night / Thursday / Friday. I have so much going on in my life that I am looking forward to having a snow day just so I can stay home and catch up. I am not looking forward to cleaning up the snow, and I'm going to be really upset if this snow cancels my weekend trip to the Beer Festival. Especially after all the doctoring I've been doing to myself to fend off the cold I have brewing - Elderberry Syrup 4x a day, tea concocted with honey, sea salt, lemon peel, cinnamon, cayenne pepper, ACV, nutmeg and zinc (yes, it does taste "not fabulous"), AND going to bed early. Seriously, I was crashed on the couch last night at 8:30. Hubby said The Diva poked me to say goodnight at 9 when she went up, and I snored at her. I NEVER snore. Anyways, this head stuff I have brewing is waaaaay in there, the few times today I have sneezed have been deep sneezes. The kind that make you pee your pants and fart.

... and I hope that made someone laugh because it makes me giggle.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 9, 2019)

funny but I hope you feel better by the weekend.  what the hell? 22"s? gawd I was feeling bad about the 6-8" we're supposed to get.  well hopefully by the time it gets to PA it wont be much--otherwise I am sure we will get blamed for it hahaha


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 9, 2019)

amd said:


> I do believe that I'm the tiger cat in your picture @Lin19687 . You said so!
> 
> My forecast has 22 inches of snow coming my way Wednesday night / Thursday / Friday. I have so much going on in my life that I am looking forward to having a snow day just so I can stay home and catch up. I am not looking forward to cleaning up the snow, and I'm going to be really upset if this snow cancels my weekend trip to the Beer Festival. Especially after all the doctoring I've been doing to myself to fend off the cold I have brewing - Elderberry Syrup 4x a day, tea concocted with honey, sea salt, lemon peel, cinnamon, cayenne pepper, ACV, nutmeg and zinc (yes, it does taste "not fabulous"), AND going to bed early. Seriously, I was crashed on the couch last night at 8:30. Hubby said The Diva poked me to say goodnight at 9 when she went up, and I snored at her. I NEVER snore. Anyways, this head stuff I have brewing is waaaaay in there, the few times today I have sneezed have been deep sneezes. The kind that make you pee your pants and fart.
> 
> ... and I hope that made someone laugh because it makes me giggle.



  Goodness me, you are SO glad I am not drinking anything !!!

If you all send that white poppy stuff I will come out there and .....


so done with the cold now


----------



## amd (Apr 9, 2019)

Dangit @Lin19687 you still owe me a coffee spray from the last time you made me laugh and I had green tea coming out my nose.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> by the time it gets to PA it wont be much--otherwise I am sure we will get blamed for it


If you mean Lin blaming us for her bad weather, she's in MA. I think we might be in the clear, I think this storm will blow out before it gets there.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 9, 2019)

I blame everyone for our cold and snow... seeing as we are the last on the map to get what you all have left over 
... well, ok, Maine gets the very last.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 9, 2019)

amd said:


> Dangit @Lin19687 you still owe me a coffee spray from the last time you made me laugh and I had green tea coming out my nose.
> 
> 
> If you mean Lin blaming us for her bad weather, she's in MA. I think we might be in the clear, I think this storm will blow out before it gets there.



OOPS I knew that haha--must be the front coming in that's muddling my brain!!!!



Lin19687 said:


> I blame everyone for our cold and snow... seeing as we are the last on the map to get what you all have left over
> ... well, ok, Maine gets the very last.



well so then you are to blame for theirs?  and I am hoping it doesn't make it to you.  the forecast doesn't look to good--the blizzard stuff is getting to close for comfort


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 9, 2019)

Blizzard? Man...it's 88 degrees today where I'm at. Only supposed to be 60 tomorrow though.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 9, 2019)

Snow?

 We got WATER!!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 9, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> I need an avatar for the forum. I could use a picture of my soap but it's not super-pretty like some of you guys's stuff. I must contemplate.



I understand that feeling. But on the other hand, you can use a soap that you’re proud, like your first, or one with the first recipe you formulated by yourself, that sort of thing.  Celebrate your victories!  Of the 8 painting classes I’ve taken, it’s the first, and ugliest one that’s hanging on my wall because I wanted to throw it out and quit the class, but finished it instead.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 9, 2019)

So I just gave my dogs their evening treats. They both like their treats, but my female dog in particular just looks so happy when she's eating it. Om nom nom nom.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 9, 2019)

We have another "bomb cyclone" headed to my area tomorrow. I fly home tomorrow. I really REALLY hope it doesn't affect my flight into DIA or get severely delayed. It's already going to be 25 hour travel time, so if it gets delayed - well, ugh. Just UGH. LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hope you make it !!

I work in an All Gal office, this week is not a good week.... Lots of 'GRRR' going on


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 12, 2019)

About 30 minutes left until the weekend. It's going to seem like hours.


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2019)

@jcandleattic I still have your package waiting to send out! I'll get that in the mail on Weds. I got distracted by the snow storm, and then... forgot until just now. I hope you made it home ok.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 16, 2019)

amd said:


> @jcandleattic I still have your package waiting to send out! I'll get that in the mail on Weds. I got distracted by the snow storm, and then... forgot until just now. I hope you made it home ok.



Thank you!! I did make it home okay - sort of. LOL There was a luggage debacle at my home airport but once that was cleared up (2.5 hours after landing and 30+ hrs travel time) I got home, went to sleep and pretty much slept all weekend. I think my jet lag from the trip home is gone and I got over it much quicker than I did while I was in SG.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 17, 2019)

Seriously p.o'd
Bought LEMON cake mix to make cupcakes.

Turns out that what was IN the box that was labeled Lemon was YELLOW CAKE.
I didn't know this till it was done baking !
I am so mad !


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 17, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Turns out that what was IN the box that was labeled Lemon was YELLOW CAKE.
> I didn't know this till it was done baking !



Are you supposed to add your own lemon or something? Seems like they should make that clear on the box.


----------



## amd (Apr 17, 2019)

Office is slow this morning, so I ordered FO's. Three of them were needed for orders, the other seven were for my own enjoyment... Otherwise just sitting here contemplating my life and the weather. Last week 25 inches of snow, this week it's raining... good times.


----------



## earlene (Apr 17, 2019)

Lin,  I'd be upset, too.  And I don't even like cake!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 17, 2019)

@Nate5700  NOPE, IT IS SUPPOSE TO BE A LEMON CAKE.
sorry, for caps,  There must have been a mix up at the factory and I got a regular yellow cake

I really wanted lemon


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @Nate5700  NOPE, IT IS SUPPOSE TO BE A LEMON CAKE.
> sorry, for caps,  There must have been a mix up at the factory and I got a regular yellow cake
> 
> I really wanted lemon



Two things that might help: make a simple lemon glaze to top it with: confectioner's sugar and lemon juice. Make a lemon curd to put between two layers of cake, then add lemon glaze.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2019)

Last week I chose to stay in because of the snow. Now I’m sick with a bad cold. I’ve completely lost my voice so I can’t even call anyone. Hubby is turkey hunting. I. have. cabin. fever.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 17, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Last week I chose to stay in because of the snow. Now I’m sick with a bad cold. I’ve completely lost my voice so I can’t even call anyone. Hubby is turkey hunting. I. have. cabin. fever.



get better quick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 18, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @Nate5700  NOPE, IT IS SUPPOSE TO BE A LEMON CAKE.
> sorry, for caps,  There must have been a mix up at the factory and I got a regular yellow cake
> 
> I really wanted lemon


I'd be letting them know. Sometimes it pays to complain.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 18, 2019)

@Misschief  I did complain to the main company.  Did you all know that the people that did Duncan Hines own like 50 other companies ??!! 
I told them I won't buy their brand again.  I'll just make form scratch lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 18, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Two things that might help: make a simple lemon glaze to top it with: confectioner's sugar and lemon juice. Make a lemon curd to put between two layers of cake, then add lemon glaze.



I don't use frosting, I just like the cake.  I tossed them all but 6 small cupcakes


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 18, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Did you all know that the people that did Duncan Hines own like 50 other companies ??!!



That's how a lot of these brands are. Nabisco and Kraft I think were both owned by the tobacco companies at some point. GE makes everything from kitchen appliances to substation circuit breakers to jet engines. It's pretty rare to have a major brand that's owned by a company that does just one thing.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes I did know that, but was just surprised how long the Drop down menu was for picking what product (on the Duncan Hines webite).


----------



## amd (Apr 18, 2019)

You didn't tell me it was Duncan Hines! I stopped buying their mixes a few years ago, the flavor quality dropped and the lemon didn't taste lemon, the dark chocolate tasted exactly like the chocolate fudge (I think it's called). I switched to Pillsbury... and then I stopped baking all together. I'm pretty sure the cupboard full of cake mixes that moved with me into the new house are all expired. Oh wait... maybe it was Betty Crocker that I'm thinking of. Ohgeezus, now I've managed to confuse myself. Bah, they're probably all owned by the same company anyways.

I am sitting here painfully counting every minute until I can go home. Even though I had a 4-1/2 day weekend last week, I sure am ready for another one! Maybe I can finally get whatever is running me down out of my system by catching some extra sleep. Really not looking forward to all the work I have to do so I can make soap. I did get dishes started over lunch and lye masterbatched, so there's that. I hate soap dishes. It's gross. Maybe even grosser than washing real dishes. You'd think with all these kids running around my house I would be able to pay someone to wash them for me... nope. They'd all rather get the free handout from their dads. I think I just crossed over from "bored" to "post your gripe". Oh! the sun just broke through here, yippee! Something else to make me wish I wasn't here.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 18, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Two things that might help: make a simple lemon glaze to top it with: confectioner's sugar and lemon juice. Make a lemon curd to put between two layers of cake, then add lemon glaze.



sounds good, now I want lemon cake with your glaze on it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 18, 2019)

made another GM soap today that I am hoping it turned out and am almost finished with my basket of goodies I am donating (just waiting for my ingred labels).  now I am bored again.  I really need to find another part time job--I am driving myself bonkers!!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 19, 2019)

1 person out today and the other one I work with is So super slow.........and not a new player here.
So when I got 6 in cue I just try and swing through them all.
I have had the BEST people call today so it is making my day a Smiling 

They all call at once and then I have an hour of nothing


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 19, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> 1 person out today and the other one I work with is So super slow.........and not a new player here.
> So when I got 6 in cue I just try and swing through them all.
> I have had the BEST people call today so it is making my day a Smiling
> 
> They all call at once and then I have an hour of nothing



I used to l0ve talking to the patients when they called in-or I called them!! could always tell when they said hi how the call was going to go.  there are some crabby ass people out there but there are some real sweeties and thankfully I got more of the sweeties than the other ones.  I really miss that part of my job


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 19, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I used to l0ve talking to the patients when they called in-or I called them!! could always tell when they said hi how the call was going to go.  there are some crabby ass people out there but there are some real sweeties and thankfully I got more of the sweeties than the other ones.  I really miss that part of my job



Lol mee too.

I schedule Mammograms  So............ I LOVE the funny people.

My fav is the ones that call and say : I am calling to schedule my yearly Boob squish " 

Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 19, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Lol mee too.
> 
> I schedule Mammograms  So............ I LOVE the funny people.
> 
> ...



I talked to them after I called their insurance company to see if they were covered and how much the insurance would pay (physical therapy). there are a lot of crappy insurances out there and it always made my day to get yelled at the cuz the insurance "they" picked didn't cover


----------



## Misschief (Apr 19, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Lol mee too.
> 
> I schedule Mammograms  So............ I LOVE the funny people.
> 
> ...


We print mammogram sheets for our local ultrasound clinic; we call them Booby sheets.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 19, 2019)

IT'S FRIDAY NIGHT !!!!

This week seemed Really long..................

Waiting for the big storm that is coming tonight thru till Sunday
Big winds.
Just battened down all the hatches outside


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 19, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> IT'S FRIDAY NIGHT !!!!
> 
> This week seemed Really long..................
> 
> ...



stay safe!!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 19, 2019)

I had today off and, for some reason, I kept thinking it was Saturday.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 20, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I had today off and, for some reason, I kept thinking it was Saturday.


I was off work yesterday too, but ended up so sick Thursday evening that I'm glad it wasn't Saturday, so it feels like a normal weekend for me. 

Tomorrow we are having a big Easter Brunch day at my mom's so that'll eat a lot of my weekend time as well. 

Weekends are so short these days...


----------



## Misschief (Apr 20, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Weekends are so short these days...


Ain't that the truth? (I have all next week off.)


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 20, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Ain't that the truth? (I have all next week off.)


I can't complain too much -
I was on a cruise the middle of March, then in Singapore first part of April, and in mid may will have to work from home from the 17th until after Memorial Day, and then after that I'm going camping at the beginning of June. 

LOL About the middle of June when I have nothing coming up for a while and have to put in full work weeks then I can start complaining again. LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 20, 2019)

It's dreary out today, on a good note, I did seed the just leveled back yard.  Now I just hope that the seed wasn't too old to sprout.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a confesion to make: I still write fanfiction. I started when I was like 12 or something and my love of writing lead me study literature and creative writing. The bad news is that, when writing became a job, i stoped enjoying it, and so, i quit writing for about 8 years. Last november  i got the itch again and resumed writing a story that started 9 years ago, it was a fanfiction, and I have been writing it for the past few months. And yesterday, after 300 pages, i finally wrote “the end”. I finished it! Yes, it is a fanfiction, and yes, its girly and corny, and whatnot, but I did it, and it makes me happy, because I, in fact, still enjoy writing and somewhere in there, my love for writing stories is still alive. 

That’s it. Carry on!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 25, 2019)

@Alfa_Lazcares  my DD does something like that but online in a forum atmosphere .  They call it Fan something but I think it is more about 3-6 people continue an story.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Apr 26, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @Alfa_Lazcares  my DD does something like that but online in a forum atmosphere .  They call it Fan something but I think it is more about 3-6 people continue an story.



Oh yeah, I've done that too, but it can get very messy very quickly and I don't think we ever finished one, ha!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 26, 2019)

She says that too, but she's the Mod , and a Leo, so ...

I am hoping today is a Fast time day.  Not sure I can take another 'drool on my desk" day.  And there is something about the 'new hire girl' that I am not liking.  She is nice enough, maybe too type A+++ but I think she will be a know-it-all soon.
KWIM?  I just can't put my finger on it


----------



## amd (Apr 26, 2019)

Ooooh yes, I do know exactly what you mean! I have one here - she started in March (in the position that I interviewed for but didn't get, btw, so I *might* be biased...) but she walked in as a know-it-all. She's slowly catching on to the differences between US and Chinese culture that we have to deal with... but she's still determined that she'll be the one to "break them". [please note: I am not bashing Chinese culture at all, it is just different than US culture, and learning the culture is a learning curve if you've never experienced it. 17 years of experience personally, and I'm still learning things...]


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, that is hard to do.  This one is from above france...
Here 2-1/2 days and then says.  How long did it take YOU to learn this?

Yup, you can' keep your "I'm the best and fastest chart' all to your self.
Oh and the 1st day when she told me how to deal with people.

Hmmm  funny, you been in here for a year (just my state) and the other job you had lasted less then 6 months ???   hmmmmm

ok I am being mean.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 26, 2019)

OK SOMEONE MADE A SNOTTY FACE AT ME AND I JUST WANT TO SMACK THEM........


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 26, 2019)

count to 50 Lin.  its worse than your kid doing it to you isn't it (I am assuming you are still at work?) I worked with a young chick that cried when she had to deal with the front desk staff or patients but would turn me in to the boss for things she thought I was doing wrong--foolish brat didn't realize how much the clinic front desk and managers liked me cuz I did what I was hired to do and not what I wanted to do.  this makes me happy to be retired...…….kinda


----------



## amd (Apr 26, 2019)

I always wait to cry at my own desk. My next door cubicle mate (we sit diagonally through the door way so he can see me) has serious concerns that one day I'm just going to lose it. I'm one of those frustrated/angry criers. I kind of feel bad for the guys when they come up to my desk to ask a question and I'm crying and they get a panicked look on their face. I feel bad for a second, but then I remind myself to not feel sorry for them, if they weren't butt heads I wouldn't be crying.

Anyways, just remember @Lin19687 that it's only ok to smack them in your head. Don't actually do it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm at home now so I can type....  This girl has 90 days to see if they like her.
So far she has been there 4 days training next to me with the girl who trained me. And says oh this is so easy, I have no idea why it would take more then a week to learn this......... from the 30 year old who has never had a Mammogram 
The Boss is on vacation.  I am hoping that NG (new girl) will have to sit with the boss like I did for 2 weeks.
The boss will not like her 'I know it all ' attitude and will smack that down fast !

unfortunately we desperately need another person 

I just found it funny that NG is a military Wife, they have been at this base for about a year and have 3 kids.... she worked at the medical office making appts.  Now I know that it takes a few months to even get an interview or hired there so... I wonder why she left and it must have been a short stint.  I know this job she had, pay not bad and hours are Great !
She is from Germany and  has already made comments about how America is stupid and the military is dumb including her Husband.  And how she does her Husbands military work....
She told us about an issue with a Lieutenant that yelled at her and berated her on the phone.  How she kept her cool and her boss made the guy come in and apologies to her.
I DO NOT BUY THIS.  1)  I find it Very hard to believe that a LT would do that. An Officer is NOT going to go ballistic on the phone to a Dr office to get an appt that day.  We have 3 Urgent Care centers around this base.
I just do not buy it ...........
2) she has already been belittling people she has heard on the phones and others in the office on day 2.

Please Please don't let her get this job.....  The people who call us need NICE people to schedule them.

Ok thanks for letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 27, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> The Boss is on vacation. I am hoping that NG (new girl) will have to sit with the boss like I did for 2 weeks.
> The boss will not like her 'I know it all ' attitude and will smack that down fast !



hopefully this is what will happen!!! will her trainer be blunt with the boss on how things are going? she sounds like a peach.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 27, 2019)

The trainer is very nice I am sure she will say she is doing great.
And I am not saying that the girl is not getting it.  But she is flaunting like she knows it all and we all are stupid for taking so long to learn it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 27, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> The trainer is very nice I am sure she will say she is doing great.
> And I am not saying that the girl is not getting it.  But she is flaunting like she knows it all and we all are stupid for taking so long to learn it.[/QUOTE
> 
> those are hard types of people to deal on a day to day basis.  usually its the type that makes sure the boss knows they are waaaaaay smarter than the rest.  good luck


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 27, 2019)

sorry couldn't figure out how to put a GIF in ;0


----------



## amd (May 2, 2019)

Slow week at work. China is off because of mandatory plant shutdown and holiday. My boss at offsite training and then in China next week, so I'll be spinning wheels for a few weeks.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 2, 2019)

amd said:


> Slow week at work. China is off because of mandatory plant shutdown and holiday. My boss at offsite training and then in China next week, so I'll be spinning wheels for a few weeks.


Sounds like us. We are in the process of trying to implement a new software tool for tracking and filing documents (actually it went live last month) and it is failing miserably, so we are sitting here doing everything manually - no big deal, it's what we did before this implementation, however, because the software has changed we can't actually file manually.. It's such a big mess. 
Then on top of this, we are moving offices to a new location in the state in a couple weeks, so everyone is on cleanup instead of deals. Which is great because it's slowed way down, but not so great because it's slowed down so much I've completed all my work that would normally take me 6 of the 8 hours of the day to do, is now taking me literally like 15-20 minutes. *sigh*


----------



## Lin19687 (May 3, 2019)

I hate it when programs don't work right.
We just started the ROBO reminder Doc appt calls.  But the system we have does NOT allow you to say you don't want them sent.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 3, 2019)

Another day I wish I would have driven in to work. I literally have nothing to do for the next 5 hours. *sigh* And that is even after going to coffee this morning for an hour.


----------



## Misschief (May 3, 2019)

It has not been this slow a day in a long while. I do not like slow days; I have plenty of things I could be doing at home but I can't leave. *sigh*


----------



## jcandleattic (May 3, 2019)

Misschief said:


> It has not been this slow a day in a long while. I do not like slow days; I have plenty of things I could be doing at home but I can't leave. *sigh*


My sentiments, exactly!! 
I _could _leave, but I rode the bus, and the earliest bus out of downtown for my route, is the one I already take at 4pm. I could circumvent that and take a different route to get home, but that would take at least 2 hours to finally get to my car to get home and it's just not worth the angst I would feel being on a bus for that long. LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (May 3, 2019)

I could never not drive for this exact reason.  I would like to leave when I wanted to..


----------



## Misschief (May 3, 2019)

And to top it off? I have a toothache.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 3, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I could never not drive for this exact reason.  I would like to leave when I wanted to..



When parking is $27 a day and the bus is $5 you get over wanting to drive real quick. LOL 
I'd rather pay $100 a month out of pocket to get to work, than $500.  My lunch subsidy covers the bus cost but would come up short about $300 for parking, so it's just economic this way - otherwise, yeah, I'd drive everyday too. 
When I worked for the O&G company a few blocks from here, they reimbursed parking. This company doesn't pay or reimburse parking, but they do pay a lunch subsidy, so I just turn around and use that for transportation. 

Another reason I'm not thrilled about the company moving. Once they do, our lunch subsidy is going away. I won't have parking costs, or bus costs, but will have to drive, and take a toll road. all in all, without the lunch subsidy just to work at the new campus it's going to cost me out of pocket about $3500 a year more than what I am paying right now.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 3, 2019)

Misschief said:


> And to top it off? I have a toothache.


Oh no! Toothache's are the worse. I think the only thing worse than a toothache is a full blown migraine. 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 3, 2019)

@jcandleattic  Ok you got me there.  For this reason I don't work in the city.  For me now, if I have to drive far I need to have a place that I can charge my car.  I can charge at night at home but it is slow.

@Misschief  grab some Abesol if you all have that up there ?


----------



## jcandleattic (May 3, 2019)

My hub and I need a generator for our RV for when we go camping this summer. The last couple summer's we have just borrowed one but because our friends are coming with us this summer, so we need our own. I've been researching and found one so bought it.

This was the text I just received from my hub:

"I'm glad you get paid for not doing much because when you are bored at work you're shopping and spending money"

LMAO (He's not wrong)


----------



## Misschief (May 3, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @jcandleattic  Ok you got me there.  For this reason I don't work in the city.  For me now, if I have to drive far I need to have a place that I can charge my car.  I can charge at night at home but it is slow.
> 
> @Misschief  grab some Abesol if you all have that up there ?


We do!


----------



## MGM (May 3, 2019)

I  want an update on the new girl, @Lin19687! Are you now full-on besties or do snotty faces still abound??


----------



## dibbles (May 3, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Oh no! Toothache's are the worse. I think the only thing worse than a toothache is a full blown migraine.
> 
> Hope you feel better.


Well, I’d put a kidney stone in that category too. I hope you feel better too @Misschief


----------



## Misschief (May 3, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Well, I’d put a kidney stone in that category too. I hope you feel better too @Misschief


Yeah, I've had a kidney stone before and that is real pain. My tooth is feeling a lot better at the moment.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 5, 2019)

MGM said:


> I  want an update on the new girl, @Lin19687! Are you now full-on besties or do snotty faces still abound??



Just the quiet whispering they do and a few snotty faces. 
She just says bad things about every one.  People that call, the Military (army wife), the Base, people what live near her ....  I wonder when it will end?
Course, her 'Newness" will wear off when she goes to her own desk and sits next to the slow one.  Cna't wait to see how THAT goes .

Best part is, she is such a fast learner (know it all) that they are also showing her the harder scheduling.  I wouldn't be shown that for a few more months at least.  So all the power to her !  She can have that, no one likes doing it from what I can see (hear)  LOLOLOL


----------



## amd (May 6, 2019)

I have 9 minutes before I can leave for the day. Leaving early to pick the daughter because she has to be at her orchestra concert at 5:30. This week is just starting and I'm kind of over it. China was on holiday last week. This week over half my engineers are in China, so my workload is going to be even less than usual. Y'all are gonna be seeing a lot of me in the chatty section... or else I'm going to have to take PTO so that I can do stuff at home. Really that's what I should do. I still have over 4 weeks of PTO for the year... Whew! 5 minutes left! What else can I ramble about? Hmmm... listening to a GOT podcast. I'm struggling a bit because it took me a few episodes to figure out who they are talking about because their pronunciation of names is waaaay different than the pronunciation in my head when I read the books. I find that a lot with words in general though because I read a lot, but people I know don't use those words, and then I meet someone who does and it's like "whoa. dude. i'm an idiot." So then I go back to people and I'm like "man, I'm an idiot. I've been saying this word wrong" and they're like "I don't even know what that means". And on that note... it's time to go!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 6, 2019)

amd said:


> I have 9 minutes before I can leave for the day. Leaving early to pick the daughter because she has to be at her orchestra concert at 5:30. This week is just starting and I'm kind of over it. China was on holiday last week. This week over half my engineers are in China, so my workload is going to be even less than usual. Y'all are gonna be seeing a lot of me in the chatty section... or else I'm going to have to take PTO so that I can do stuff at home. Really that's what I should do. I still have over 4 weeks of PTO for the year... Whew! 5 minutes left! What else can I ramble about? Hmmm... listening to a GOT podcast. I'm struggling a bit because it took me a few episodes to figure out who they are talking about because their pronunciation of names is waaaay different than the pronunciation in my head when I read the books. I find that a lot with words in general though because I read a lot, but people I know don't use those words, and then I meet someone who does and it's like "whoa. dude. i'm an idiot." So then I go back to people and I'm like "man, I'm an idiot. I've been saying this word wrong" and they're like "I don't even know what that means". And on that note... it's time to go!


hahaha this reminds me of the word "assuage" I know what the word means, I've heard people say it (although it always sounds foreign to me) because when reading it I always pronounce it in my head as "a sausage" LMAO Which I KNOW is wrong, but as long as I know what the meaning is when reading it, I don't really care. 

I caught up with this season of GoT tv show last night. Must say - absolutely NOT impressed. If the first season would have been acted/written like this, I promise it would not have been the hit it has been all this time. It's so bad, I don't even know if I'll watch the rest of the season...


----------



## Lin19687 (May 6, 2019)

Like Bologna  I pronounce it  Bo-Log-Na

@amd aren't you glad I made this thread ??!!


----------



## amd (May 7, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I don't even know if I'll watch the rest of the season...


I was doing some online reading last night regarding episode 4... you are not alone! Now the author will need to finish the books because we don't want the Hollywood version stuck in our heads forever.

ETA: yes @Lin19687 I am glad you made this thread!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 7, 2019)

amd said:


> I was doing some online reading last night regarding episode 4... you are not alone! Now the author will need to finish the books because we don't want the Hollywood version stuck in our heads forever.


I mean seriously - they care so little for the integrity of the show that they blatantly leave a starbucks cup in one of the shots? Really? NOBODY on the set noticed that?? (it's because they are/were rushing so much to get the season over with they literally truly just do not care!!) 

So sad...


----------



## Lin19687 (May 7, 2019)

My word of the week is Kitten Love


----------



## amd (May 7, 2019)

Well. I seem to have run into the same problem as yesterday. Nothing to do at work and 43 minutes to go. So what's in Sherry's noggin today, you might ask, well let me tell you all about it. There are dirty soap dishes awaiting my arrival at home. I think the dish fairy lost my address again. And please don't tell me that the dish fairy is supposed to leave dirty dishes so she thinks she's already been at my house. That isn't the contract she signed up for. I put my dirty soap dishes in a tote and then cart them upstairs for the actual washing. I'm seriously contemplating squirting the mess with Dawn and filling the tote with hot water and letting it all sit while I go out to dinner. The only downside is that I'm not strong enough to lift the tote to empty it in the sink. So then I will need to explain to my husband why I need his help when really I was just too lazy to haul the tote upstairs and do dishes "properly". Maybe if I got a bucket and bailed the water out until I could lift it... I seem to be putting in a lot more effort into being lazy than it may actually take to just do it.

36 minutes left. Last night I had two orchestra concerts - the youngest in elementary and the oldest in high school. We had 25 minutes between concerts. Every other Monday night my husband, daughter and I treat ourselves to a nice dinner out as a reward for putting up with three stinky-noisy-taking-over-all-the-good-spaces-TV-hogging-eat-all-the-food-in-the-house boys. (They go back to their other parents on Mondays and Tuesdays.) With the concerts last night we had to move our night out to tonight. I am so looking forward to a big over the top burger everything on it. I had two boiled eggs and some blackberries for lunch today - trust me, it was the better option of what was available from the work vending machine. Some jerk ate all the lunchables. Anyways, I'm torn between if I want the peanut butter and jelly burger on a donut, or if I want the fried egg with onion crisps burger. Oh! Or the blue cheese burger. Our favorite restaurant has the most incredible blue cheese ever! My husband laughs at me because I will eat the blue cheese dressing by itself. Good thing our regular waiter knows to bring me extra dressing. Oh man, will he there tonight? Now I'm worried that we'll have some strange waitress who we'll actually have to talk to...

25 minutes to go! So I signed up for this intro to yoga class, it comes with 10 free classes and it was only $29. They said we would get a discount on memberships for taking the intro class. With the discount a 4 month membership is $499! Holy downward dog, Ghandi! How drunk does my husband need to be to agree to this? I have to sell 135 bars of soap to pay for that every four months... I can't maths anymore. Maybe I need to get the yogini's who can afford the membership to buy my soap so I can come do yoga with them. Hmmm... I wonder what Downward Dog soap would smell like... There's a noon class on most days (which is why I had to eat of the work vending machine for lunch because I am not smart enough to remember to pack a lunch), so I went today and it was the weirdest meditation class I have ever been to. Considering that this is the first meditation class I've ever been to. Everyone feel asleep in the class except me. I don't know how people can fall asleep in a room full of strangers. Nope. Not this girl. Of course, I was busy thinking about soap rather than actually focusing on whatever the instructor was talking about so maybe that's it. Maybe she hypnotized them to fall asleep and now they all think they're chickens. They have a hot yoga class tomorrow night, but I have to ok it with hubsters. Most likely he'll be at church so he won't even notice I'm gone. But still, I should make sure it's ok. Maybe make it up to him by making something yummy in the crockpot for everyone to eat. Usually Weds night is pizza night because I'm teaching confirmation at my church, so this might be a nice change of pace.

10 minutes! Yeah, Immajust log out and go home now. Beat the traffic. Maybe make my 7 minute commute a 5 minute commute today. Peace out boy scout!


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2019)

@amd when I started taking yoga classes I did it through community Ed. Very reasonable price wise. Do you have that available to you? Hot yoga sounds like absolute torture to me. DD loves it though. 

Enjoy your burger.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 7, 2019)

@amd  PUT DOWN THE COFFEE HONEY !  



ok I had to stop after you said PBJ Burger ............. gross


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 7, 2019)

OMG in my margarita buzzed mind that was quite the read wowser Sherry hahahahahahahahahahaha. and WT...………. PBJ burger ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lin19687 (May 8, 2019)

I have sucessfully packed my lunch since April 29th.  I have a Bento box that is adorable, has 3 sections, a chop stick holder and all fits into a handle.  I am trying to cut out the bread.  I put meat and cheese in top part, cottage cheese in 2nd and fruit in bottom.... like apple sauce or strawberry/raspberries.

This is my Bento box
https://www.amazon.com/JapanBargain-Sakura-Lunch-Bento-06423/dp/B0026P4VDY


----------



## Misschief (May 8, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I have sucessfully packed my lunch since April 29th.  I have a Bento box that is adorable, has 3 sections, a chop stick holder and all fits into a handle.  I am trying to cut out the bread.  I put meat and cheese in top part, cottage cheese in 2nd and fruit in bottom.... like apple sauce or strawberry/raspberries.
> 
> This is my Bento box
> https://www.amazon.com/JapanBargain-Sakura-Lunch-Bento-06423/dp/B0026P4VDY


That is so cute!


----------



## amd (May 8, 2019)

dibbles said:


> when I started taking yoga classes I did it through community Ed.


We have two options for yoga, one at the wellness center which is cheaper, but the classes are at 9am when I'm at work.  The "boutique" yoga place that I'm trying to do now has most of their classes either before work, during a lunch hour, or in the evening. And maybe that's why they can get people to pay the cost. I dunno. There is a card option of 10 classes for $120, which if I only took one class a week would be more affordable. I'm thinking that will probably what happens.



Lin19687 said:


> ok I had to stop after you said PBJ Burger





Marilyn Norgart said:


> PBJ burger ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


You don't know what you're missing! I was in doubt too until I had it. So amazing! The jelly is not so sweet, it's a bbq sauce jelly mix, so it's not a complete sweet overload. I went with the blue cheese burger, it paired better with the beer that I ordered lol.



Lin19687 said:


> This is my Bento box


Super cute! I have something similar that can separate into different compartments. It works great for assembling salads too, or meat/cheese/cracker lunches - which is usually what I like to eat. I'm more of a muncher during the day than actually eating meals, until dinner anyways. I like a good sit down dinner at night.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 8, 2019)

FYI this bento box is small.  so portion control to the max !  LOL

today I have Roast beef 2 slices(deli meat- super rare ) & 2 Swiss cheese slices in 1st section, cottage cheese (3 TBS) & 7 raspberries in 2nd,  apple sauce chunky (3 TBS) and 3 sliced strawberries in bottom.
I am munching here at the desk Pretzels which are my Favs ! Lots of electrolyte flavored water too.

work is slow so far and now that I said that you KNOW was will happen...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 8, 2019)

amd said:


> You don't know what you're missing! I was in doubt too until I had it. So amazing! The jelly is not so sweet, it's a bbq sauce jelly mix, so it's not a complete sweet overload. I went with the blue cheese burger, it paired better with the beer that I ordered lol.



well you make it sound good now--blue cheese burger sounds delish also.  I never thought an egg would go on a burger either and I like that


----------



## jcandleattic (May 8, 2019)

amd said:


> Well. I seem to have run into the same problem as yesterday. Nothing to do at work and 43 minutes to go.


That's better than the 4 hours I have right now. Our office is very much feast or famine. Either we are too busy and can barely keep up and have to work 16-18 hour days, or we have nothing to do and twiddle our thumbs for 7-8 hours. *sigh*


----------



## jcandleattic (May 8, 2019)

amd said:


> You don't know what you're missing! I was in doubt too until I had it. So amazing!


We have a burger joint here that has this as their signature burger. Nope, it's gross!! LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (May 9, 2019)

I brought in Cantaloupe this morning for breakfast at work.
1st time EVER that I left it on the counter for over a week and when I cut it this morning it was PERFECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amd (May 9, 2019)

MMMM.... cantaloupe!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 9, 2019)

Not bored today. Remember that feast or famine I talked about? Well looks like a 15-18 hour day is in my immediate future for today. *sigh*


----------



## MGM (May 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Not bored today. Remember that feast or famine I talked about? Well looks like a 15-18 hour day is in my immediate future for today. *sigh*


Where do you work, @jcandleattic? I can't imagine going to work not knowing if you'll have stuff to do or whether you'll be there for a day and a night!!!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 9, 2019)

MGM said:


> Where do you work, @jcandleattic? I can't imagine going to work not knowing if you'll have stuff to do or whether you'll be there for a day and a night!!!


It's a private markets firm and my department is driven by the deals being closed. If it's slow and there are not many deals being closed, easy boring day, if not, well, this happens. 
It all just depends on how many deals, and how many documents need to be executed to get the deal done. Right now my department has 5 out of 9 people across 4 jurisdictions out (US, Guernsey, Singapore and Manilla) so with all the deals that came in this week, along with all the department out, and me being in the last time-zone across jurisdictions, it all falls on me. Lucky me!! LOL 

(I do take little breaks here and there to see if I'm missing anything on the board. LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (May 10, 2019)

And this is why when coming back to the work for after 18 month hiatus, I picked a nice Easy job making appts for Mammograms


----------



## jcandleattic (May 10, 2019)

I probably shouldn't complain as much as I do. It's a great paying job, has afforded me to travel the world, and I've met some interesting people, and when traveling to Guernsey in 2017 made lifelong friends both from work and outside of work. (my ex boss and I talk via email at least once a week still and he's been gone from the company for over a year, I also keep in touch with the little apt/hotel owner/operator from time to time also. He was hilarious and gave me a bottle of Guernsey made gin to bring home with me. Best tasting gin I've ever had) so it's not all bad. It really would be better if everyone on my team would actually DO their jobs instead of doing their absolute best to try and get out of the work they do have then claim they are too busy to take on more.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 10, 2019)

Other workers here seem to think their cell phones are more important to pay attention to then do their job


----------



## MGM (May 10, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> US, Guernsey, Singapore and Manilla) so with all the deals that came in this week, along with all the department out, and me being in the last time-zone across jurisdictions, it all falls on me. Lucky me!! LOL


Oh that's cool! Yes, I bet being the end-of-the-line is stressful...unless you conveniently miss something and go home for the night. But then I guess you'd wake up to a $%^&show.
Very interesting assortment of jurisdictions, too....Guernsey??


----------



## jcandleattic (May 10, 2019)

MGM said:


> Guernsey


It's a 12x24 mile island in the channel islands off the coast of France, inbetween France and England. On a very clear day you can see the coast of France if you are on that side of the island. It's very quaint. I spent 2 months there in the summer of 2017 for training for work. I loved it.

Here's the Wiki page. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailiwick_of_Guernsey

ETA: It's about an hours boat ride from Jersey island - where Henry Cavill is from (love that man)


----------



## MGM (May 10, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> It's a 12x24 mile island in the channel islands off the coast of France, inbetween France and England. On a very clear day you can see the coast of France if you are on that side of the island. It's very quaint. I spent 2 months there in the summer of 2017 for training for work. I loved it.
> 
> Here's the Wiki page. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailiwick_of_Guernsey
> 
> ETA: It's about an hours boat ride from Jersey island - where Henry Cavill is from (love that man)


Oh I know what it is....famous for dairy, although not as famous as Jersey is. Just didn't expect to see it lumped in with businesses in Singapore and Manilla...maybe some sort of island necessities? ;-)
And whatever "deals" are made are specialized enough that you had to get trained ON Guernsey?? Now I'm even *more* intrigued!!


----------



## Lin19687 (May 10, 2019)

Wish this day would just end..................


----------



## amd (May 10, 2019)

I think mine is going to be done sooner rather than later. Both assistants are out of the office, 3/4 of my engineers are traveling, of the 5 engineers left in the building 3 have gone home for the day. In 45 minutes the lab will be gone for the week as well, so either I can "drink beer and play piano" with the 2 people left in my area, or I can go home. Tough call.

True story: One day the company president called me and he asks me "What are you doing?" instead of "how are you?" (he's German, so this was kind of normal for him, but I hadn't worked with him much at the time so I didn't know that)... and me being me (Sassy Not Classy) I answered back "Oh, you know, drinking beer and playing the piano." 'cuz you know, I was at work so I was, um, working... The guys and the president have never let me forget that comment.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 10, 2019)

amd said:


> I think mine is going to be done sooner rather than later. Both assistants are out of the office, 3/4 of my engineers are traveling, of the 5 engineers left in the building 3 have gone home for the day. In 45 minutes the lab will be gone for the week as well, so either I can "drink beer and play piano" with the 2 people left in my area, or I can go home. Tough call.
> 
> True story: One day the company president called me and he asks me "What are you doing?" instead of "how are you?" (he's German, so this was kind of normal for him, but I hadn't worked with him much at the time so I didn't know that)... and me being me (Sassy Not Classy) I answered back "Oh, you know, drinking beer and playing the piano." 'cuz you know, I was at work so I was, um, working... The guys and the president have never let me forget that comment.



BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHA  I would have spit out my drink if you did that and I heard it.  "Was Machen"
I used to say to DD,, Was Stoon Kinder (not sure on spelling... I thought it meant what doing children.


----------



## amd (May 10, 2019)

Hmm... my German isn't the best, but I think that would be "was kinder Machen". I don't know "stoon" unless it's slang. I'll ask my friend Holger this weekend. It may be a slang expression


----------



## jcandleattic (May 10, 2019)

MGM said:


> Oh I know what it is....famous for dairy, although not as famous as Jersey is. Just didn't expect to see it lumped in with businesses in Singapore and Manilla...maybe some sort of island necessities? ;-)
> And whatever "deals" are made are specialized enough that you had to get trained ON Guernsey?? Now I'm even *more* intrigued!!


Guernsey is where all of our execution and signatories sit, and where most of our funds are created. It's not necessarily a tax haven, but the tax benefits are the main reason we have an office there. I'm part of the execution team, so that's why I got trained in GSY. It's a Swiss company headquarted in Switzerland, my boss is in Singapore, and part of our team is in Manila. 
We have 22 offices (23 now, we just opened one in Canada - Toronto I think or maybe Montreal? I've heard both places being thrown around, so it's one or the other) all over the world. Brazil, Australia, Italy, Switzerland, Singapore, Manila, etc., 

Guernsey is famous for it's Guernsey cows that produce dairy yes, however, I like the history of the place more so. It's the only country that was German occupied for the entire length of WWII, and they just had their Liberation Day yesterday (the day the war ended and the Germans were kicked out - supposedly the last German was kicked off the island by a Donkey, so they are the Guernsey Donkey's)


----------



## Lin19687 (May 11, 2019)

@jcandleattic out of curiosity, how many languages do you speak ?

Well, something pooped me off this morning as I sat down to read here.  Got a Visual Disturbance,,,, AKA Migraine with out the pain.
I guess I should be happy that there is no pain and it 'usually' last only about 20 min or so, but it means that I can;t see very well with a BIG Wiggly design across most of the middle of my sight :*(
At least I am home and not driving. Then I have to stop and wait it out.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 11, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @jcandleattic out of curiosity, how many languages do you speak ?


LMAO I only speak English, and very very little Gaelic (what I can remember from when my Grandma was alive).


----------



## Lin19687 (May 11, 2019)

english here too, and a few bad things in a bunch of other languages .


----------



## jcandleattic (May 12, 2019)

Today I'm not bored, so much as I'm tired. I had some work I had to finish because I was too lazy to do it on Friday - LOL 
So I got that done, am now finishing up laundry, cleaned my house, bathrooms, soap dishes, and now I'm too pooped to do any soaping/crafting. 
So instead I'm catching up on my dvr'd Premier League Darts. I love watching darts. May sound weird, and I get made fun of from doing it, but I don't care. It's fun to watch.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 12, 2019)

I still got a load of towels done in the drier.  Already went down to restart it just in case it was not fully dried.  
Now too bored to go down to get them.

At least I got my work clothes up and hung on hangers.  I just bought Liquid fabric softener to see if it really will stop static.....nope, but it all smells good.  Just hoping that it doesn't irritated my skin


----------



## jcandleattic (May 12, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> just bought Liquid fabric softener to see if it really will stop static.


The only thing I've found that works, is to rub a dryer sheet on the dry clothes, and then when using lotion, after rubbing into my hands but before it fully soaks in, rub my hands over the clothes (just have to make sure the lotion isn't too thick and/or wet as to not get the clothes oily/stained). Works and lasts usually all day.


----------



## amd (May 13, 2019)

My husband buys those softener beads, I think they go in the wash. I dunno... I haven't done laundry in two years! He says he likes that better than dryer sheets.

My morning has been boring. Only thing to do is sort through some emails, and then cool my heels until my 1:00 meeting. Then I'll probably be busy in the afternoon. The guys are back from China, which is entertainment at least. One of the guys is dying from jet lag, his face has hit the desk twice this morning, lol.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 13, 2019)

I am a static magnet LOL
must be the electric car I drive.
Winter here and I can shock the hair off the cat


----------



## MGM (May 13, 2019)

I'm not bored but I'm procrastinating going to the gym. I'll be fine once I get there, but I'm just not getting there.... I took the day off to get a bunch of things done, and did great this morning but am now in a funk.... Should at least shrink wrap some M&P soaps or something....


----------



## Lin19687 (May 13, 2019)

Gym....  I used to do that all the time.  Now that I have it at work I have gym clothes in the truck and will be going today after work since it is going to Pour rain and I really don't want to drive home with traffic AND rain


----------



## amd (May 13, 2019)

I didn't feel like doing yoga over lunch today, but I went and did it anyways. Glad I did, I got the majority of my aches stretched out. So, I will have to ask hubby if we can make the money work for at least the summer. The daughter does their teen yoga sessions during the summer and the 3 day yoga camp, so I would get an additional 20% off her registrations with my membership, so the savings there might even it out a bit to at least justify a summer membership for me. I mean, the discount won't pay for membership, but if it's something I'm going to do and use anyways, that's all the more reason to do it right? Right. And I like yoga, most of the time - like today - I don't even have to change clothes for the lunch hour special.

@Lin19687 do you have heavy traffic going home from work? Just curious. I think I told you the new pastor is from MA, and he's just blown away by the fact that he can drive from town to the church (8-ish miles) and not see another car. That rarely actually happens, I suspect his version of not seeing another car is actually seeing one or two in a mile stretch, 'cuz that would be more normal here.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 14, 2019)

@amd  Look at Groupon to see if they have a coupon for it ?  You can also get yoga DVD at libraries and on line too if the $$ is too much.

Traffic, I live in Bedford and work in Concord (look on a map   ) I go the opposite way from traffic in the morning and evening.  But some times people think they can go my way to get around it so I get stuck behind a dummy that is lost 

It is 8 miles from my house to work so it isn't far.  Depending on what town/city the Pastor was in would depend on the amount of traffic.  I am closer to Boston and I think you said he was in the western part of Mass?


----------



## earlene (May 14, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @jcandleattic out of curiosity, how many languages do you speak ?
> 
> Well, something pooped me off this morning as I sat down to read here.  Got a Visual Disturbance,,,, AKA Migraine with out the pain.
> I guess I should be happy that there is no pain and it 'usually' last only about 20 min or so, but it means that I can;t see very well with a BIG Wiggly design across most of the middle of my sight :*(
> At least I am home and not driving. Then I have to stop and wait it out.



My first ocular migraine occurred years ago as I was driving through the Salt Flats in Utah.  It was quite the light show, but disturbing because I had never experienced it before that, plus the visual disruption.  These C-shaped visual disturbances kept recurring periodically for a few months.  I kept a journal about it and tried to identify any triggers, as well as documenting duration, colors, shapes, frequency, time of day, existing lighting, sleep patterns, blood pressure, any other co-existing conditions, etc.  I took that journal with me to my ophthalmologist.  As it turns out, I never did identify any specific triggers other than maybe possibly: exhaustion and insufficient sleep coupled with perhaps on a couple of occasions, bright lights, but not always.  I have always been sensitive to very bright light, but these ocular migraines never occurred in me until I was in my 60's, so it was all a mystery to me as to why then.

When I was young I had horrible headaches, but I never sought treatment for them so they were never diagnosed and eventually they stopped.  They were actually so bad, I had wacky thoughts of drilling a hole in my skull to relieve the pressure; I am not sure why I never sought treatment!  But I cannot be sure they were migraines or just horrendous recurring and almost constant headaches.  

For me the good thing about the ocular migraines is they are pain-free and it's really a pretty cool light show.  It can be annoying though, when it happens while I am in the middle of something I can't really save until later (like at a movie theatre or some such), but it usually passes in about 20 minutes for me so I take that opportunity to enjoy the show and rest.  Plus I don't get them very often anymore.  

If it happens while driving, just pull off to the side of the road and wait for your vision to clear.  If you can, enjoy the show and take the time to relax.  See your doctor, of course, but I am sure you already know that.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 14, 2019)

Yes that is exactly what I get, cool waves a bit of color.  Usually it is Stress trigger I think.
If I am on the Puter I try to get to a point where I can save what I am doing before I can't see it lol.
Driving I pull over if it starts in the center of my eye.  If it is on the side where it doesn't obstruct my vision I get to a better (safer) spot to pull over.


----------



## amd (May 14, 2019)

@Lin19687 I tried DVD and YT for yoga. I'm not disciplined to do it on my own, I need the schedule and accountability of a class. I don't think it's going to be the insane price that was quoted at the workshop - I work with one of the yoga instructors and I was talking to her about the cost and she was like, "Oh no, there's different levels of membership. The expensive one is the top level, you probably don't need that." So she went through the memberships with me last night. I think the one that will work for the time that I is $50/month, but I won't get the discount on Claire's classes and camp. I did some maths last night and going up to the next tier which would give me the discount wouldn't actually save me any money (the cost to go up the tier is more than the discount, and I don't think I would use the extra perks in that tier anyways). $200 for a 4 month membership is way better than the $500 the owner was quoting me. I found it rather off-putting that she didn't say anything about there being different tiers at the workshop, just tried to sell the big package.

Springfield, MA. My geography is horrible so I have no clue where that is in the state, lol.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 14, 2019)

Now see S, I would not do it at all there if the owner was up-scaling without telling me about the lower amount. 

Springfield is way out in the Western part of the state.  Much lesser in amount of cars then close to Boston...   mmmm  About 2 hours west of Boston


----------



## Lin19687 (May 14, 2019)

Oh goodness................. now she is singing out loud !


----------



## Arimara (May 14, 2019)

There's a moral to this story...


----------

